
Earth's sixth mass extinction event already under way, scientists warn - esalazar
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/jul/10/earths-sixth-mass-extinction-event-already-underway-scientists-warn
======
mdekkers
When it will come down to the last 1000 people on this planet, 400 will be
arguing about whether or not humans really have a bad impact on this planet;
50 will be trying to lord it over the rest, using another gullible 150 as
muscle; 200 will be looking for ways to turn a profit out of the situation;
and the rest will weeping somewhere in a corner.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
<humour> I belong to the group of 400! </humour>

If we look at WP [0] there were way more than five extinctions in the past,
but each extinction is preceded by an explosion of new life forms, and that is
what define many "geologic periods":

* Great Oxygenation Event: Multicellular life forms emerge.

* End-Ediacaran extinction led to the Cambrian explosion: Animal phyla appears

* Cambrian–Ordovician extinction event led to the Great Ordovician Biodiversification Event: Pelagic life forms colonize reefs and shallow waters.

* Ordovician–Silurian extinction events led to Silurian period which saw multi-cellular life moving to earth, not only on sea. On sea, fishes and sharks were now thriving.

* Plants thrived in Devonian after most Silurian life disappeared in another "extinction".

* etc, etc

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extinction_event#List_of_extin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extinction_event#List_of_extinction_events)

(edited)

~~~
mdekkers
Yep, I think that was George Carlins' point in the linked video. The planet
will be fine, it's the people that are fucked.

------
AnsemWise
Makes me want to cry.

~~~
Grangar
To think this article is from 2016...

------
owebmaster
I can't hold my laugh when I see this kind of article AND repercussion. The
funniest part is that most people who believe it downplay religious thoughts
and dogmas but is this any different? This is a genesis flood fairytale from
any angle I see it.

~~~
aplummer
Really you find people dedicating their life to submitting work to peer
review... funny?

Can't wait to see your contradicting research, comprehensive enough you might
get a nobel prize.

To be clear, the process here is the opposite of dogma.

~~~
pyroinferno
It's almost like Scientists, even with dedicating their lives to research, can
be wrong.

Would you have sided with the majority of the Mathematics community who have
"dedicated their life to submitting work to peer review" in the 19th century
when they were trying to force Cantor out of academia for his creation of the
"evil and nonintellectual" Set Theory, which contradicted what they had known
about Maths at that time?

~~~
aplummer
Obviously they can be wrong, and you can prove that by submitting real
research, not by vacuously dismissing it as false without doing the legwork
which Cantor did.

~~~
owebmaster
Ironically the same can be said about your dismissal of religious knowledge as
guesswork. I bet you didn't prove it wrong submitting real research, just
vacuously dismissed it like the guy before you.

~~~
splawn
I just have faith that gp is correct.... that is all that is really needed
right? \s

~~~
owebmaster
Yeah, this is real science, not that religious stuff /s

